# Lets end this Bullsh*t



## waterman (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree with you Vern, too much time has already been spent on the issue of unlimited mushrooms and fish in Sheridan. Since I live near there, I can assure everyone who hits this site, that the wooded areas are far and few between in Northern Hamilton County on this side of Hwy 31 and for those that do have small woodlots, they are not worth asking for permission to hunt. Although this portion of Hamilton County is not highly populated, most is just farmland and small flood plains next to the three creeks and drainage ditches running through this area. 
The only morel mushrooms that I know of around here are found at Wilson\\\'s Farm Market in a few weeks for around $40 a pound. People can check on their facebook page when they have them. On March 31st they indicated another week or 10 days!!


----------

